# color printer cartridge question



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Is it possible to get a color cartridge without one color? I have a brand new HP color cartridge in my printer and it is not printing any blue - making all the colors not true. I searched this forum, and found the cleaner access and did that - NO blue. Has anyone have this happen? s


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Possible but unlikely. I would think a break in the circuitry traces might be as likely. Call HP and you should be able to exchange it. Their quality control would want a look at it I think.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Got another color cartridge and after 1st printing, I have full color. I definitely have a cartridge that does not have blue or yellow. It prints only tones of red. I have an address and am going to send it back. Walmart won't take it back. Probably will not hear or see anything from this. I sent a camera back to Sanyo and they promised me another camera over 1 year ago, and nothing. $100. down the tubes. Many phone calls and promises. I guess we can expect this from now on. s


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Note to self. Never buy Sanyo products.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

When you print, always use "fast draft" mode. You will end up buying new cartridges a LOT less often. And don't put in a new cartridge as soon as you get their nag screen popup - I have gone nearly 6 months with these "warnings" before I actually had to replace the cartridge. I have an HP printer too. Too bad about your camera - your only recourse would be to find someone at Sanyo high enough up the corporate ladder to care and explain to them that you are telling the whole wide world how they ripped you off - might work.


----------

